# partition on pen drive



## BHAVESHp (Dec 7, 2008)

hi , friends 
i have 32 GB pendrive , i want to create partions on it , how can do the same?
pl . help me 
            Thank you


----------



## markupdude (Dec 7, 2008)

A 32 GB pen-drive, bah! Just curious did you have to import it from abroad or is it available in Indian market? 

Coz just yesterday i got a Transcend 8 GB one, good to go with Portable Apps . Never heard of 32GB in Indian market at least.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 7, 2008)

Dude Frankly speaking don't go for partition. Suppose you partition the drive into 4 slots, maybe after some time Windows fails to detect any one of them (I said May Be).

So I suggest don't go for partition at all.


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 7, 2008)

ya what he said is right, windows doesnt detect partitioned pendrives.
I had partitioned my pendrive in linux, linux detected it, but wiindows didnot detect all the partition.
just the first partition.


----------



## BHAVESHp (Dec 8, 2008)

thank u buddies for your response
bhvesh


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 8, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Dude Frankly speaking don't go for partition. Suppose you partition the drive into 4 slots, maybe after some time Windows fails to detect any one of them (I said May Be).


... so what happens?



Vishal Patil said:


> ya what he said is right, _windows doesnt detect partitioned pendrives_.
> I had partitioned my pendrive in linux, linux detected it, but wiindows didnot detect all the partition.
> just the first partition.


Thats purely untrue. Maybe something to do with you alone. If its not working for you then don't generalize for everyone.

I always use a partitioned flash drive if its above 2GB in size. Helps me organize my data well. It has also so happened that some portion of the flash drive went bad and fortunately I lost data only in that partition as opposed to all data. From my experience I'd say there were no problems at all (preferably make FAT32 partitions).


----------



## din (Dec 8, 2008)

After I bought new HDD for my laptop, I put the old HDD in casing and use it as a USB drive, (of course not exactly a pen drive - but the interface remains the same) and all partitions were detected by Windows without any problem. I do not think partitioning pendrive is a problem.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 8, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> mrintech said:
> 
> 
> > Dude Frankly speaking don't go for partition. Suppose you partition the drive into 4 slots, maybe after some time Windows fails to detect any one of them (I said May Be).
> ...


Actually I want to say that if Windows fails to detect it than it fill inadvertently leads to data loss.

Also suggest freeware for partitioning Pen Drive apart from DIsk Management


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 9, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Actually I want to say that if Windows fails to detect it than it fill inadvertently leads to data loss.


I'm sorry I still don't get what you are trying to say.



mrintech said:


> Also suggest freeware for partitioning Pen Drive apart from DIsk Management


Never had to use any other partitioning software other than Disk Management on Windows. Works like a charm!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 9, 2008)

My Disk Management Doesnt have any option to Partition Pen Drive. Am i Missing something ? 

*i38.tinypic.com/33c3xqw.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 9, 2008)

Disk Management will not directly allow you to partition. You need to flip the Removable Bit by some utility (like BootIT or HP etc.). The flash drive can then haf multiple partitions.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks infra 

Shall try

Somehow the BootIt Flip doesnt work on 3 Pendrives


----------



## din (Dec 9, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Actually I want to say that if Windows fails to detect it than it fill inadvertently leads to data loss.





infra_red_dude said:


> I'm sorry I still don't get what you are trying to say.



After a 'detailed look' this is what I understood !



mrintech said:


> Actually I want to say that if Windows fails to detect it, then it will lead to data loss.



And _google aunt_ took me to this link - Partitioning a pen drive??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 9, 2008)

^^^ Ok.. I get his complete sentence now


----------



## mrintech (Dec 10, 2008)

Actually I want to say that if Windows fails to detect it than it *fill* inadvertently leads to data loss.



It was a Typo... It must be will


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 10, 2008)

Use GParted


----------



## sude (Dec 11, 2008)

windows ;does detect pqrtitioned pendrives...
i have an transcend 2gb pendrive which  i have partitioned with Transcend mFormat utility.. and it works fine...

Sude


----------

